# WUSV World Championship Great Britain first Top 10 Result



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

Travis Foster and Vongalanberg Kai Kkl. 1 IPO 3 AD - The first and only British Dog and Trainer to get into the Top 40 at the World Championships with an unprecedented overall 7th place finish.

Protection 93
WUSV World Championships Vongalanberg Kai Protection - YouTube

Obedience 91
WUSV WM World Championship 2012 Vongalanberg Kai B. 91 - YouTube

We were aiming to get 270 points, more than any british dog had achieved before. In the end we smashed that with 283 points (A. 99 B. 91 C. 93).

I always believed that we could make the top 10, though!


----------

